# Latin Honors



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone know what GPA is required to get _cum laude, magna cum laude,_ and _summa cum laude_ respectively?


----------



## Puritanhead (May 11, 2007)

>3.6, >3.75, >3.9 respectively, but that sometimes depends on the institution.


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

Puritanhead said:


> >3.6, >3.75, >3.9 respectively, but that sometimes depends on the institution.



Thank you, good sir!


----------



## Theoretical (May 11, 2007)

Generally a good place to look is your particular undergraduate catalog.


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Generally a good place to look is your particular undergraduate catalog.



That's what I would have assumed, as well.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 11, 2007)

It's worth it to study and go extra mile for the higher honors. Study! Study! And drop a class with a bad professor if necessary and then you can get a administrative withdrawal that doesn't adversely impact your grades. I thought my grades were reasonable at 3.5GPA towards end of my undergrad career when I was getting ready for law school. However, had I went the extra mile, studied harder and not slacked off, it could have made difference between getting 3/4 to full tuition scholarship for graduate/professional studies or not much of anything but a pittance $3,000 scholarship which is what I got. Study hard. Remember school doesn't last forever no matter how tedious, trifling and time-consuming it may seem at the time.

Scott is on the right track.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 11, 2007)

Does that only apply to those who have done the honors program? I would assume so.


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> Does that only apply to those who have done the honors program? I would assume so.



No, so far as I know having done an honors program is not required for Latin Honors.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 11, 2007)

That's good. I'm working on getting my gpa up.


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> That's good. I'm working on getting my gpa up.



You and I both! Thanks for the add on Facebook, by the way. We'll have to periodically check up on each other to make sure that our GPAs aren't falling.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 12, 2007)

Yep. Btw, what is your major?


----------



## Davidius (May 12, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> Yep. Btw, what is your major?



They are German Language & Culture and Classics (Latin concentration). You?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 12, 2007)

Philosophy. Do you know latin? I would love to learn it. If you do, what resources would you suggest to study?


----------

